# xorg failed



## vmclark (Jan 5, 2021)

Installed xorg. `startx` failed with buffer error. Then created intel.conf /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.

```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Intel Graphics"
Driver "intel"
EndSection
```
Then `startx` failed" `Fatal server error: no screen found`

I have integrated "Intel® UHD Graphics 630"


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2021)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Additional note, if you're on 12.2 build graphics/drm-kmod from ports. The packages for it are still being built for 12.1 and don't work on 12.2.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 5, 2021)

vmclark said:


> Driver "intel"



Make also sure to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel when using this line.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2021)

Good one, forgot it's not installed by default anymore.


----------



## vmclark (Jan 5, 2021)

Installed both *xf86-video-intel* and *drm-kmod*. Same results. I spent whole day yesterday on this. Reinstalled today and tried again.
Also added myself to "wheel" and "video", and added "kern.vt=vt" to loader.conf

Output from var log:

```
[   160.327]
X.Org X Server 1.20.9
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   160.327] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p12 amd64
[   160.327] Current Operating System: FreeBSD vmc-TC-885 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64
[   160.327] Build Date: 10 December 2020  10:19:13AM
[   160.327]
[   160.327] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   160.327]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   160.327] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   160.327] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan  5 13:40:37 2021
[   160.329] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   160.329] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   160.329] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   160.329] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   160.329] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   160.329] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   160.330] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[   160.330] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"
[   160.330] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   160.330] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   160.330] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   160.330] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   160.330] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   160.333] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   160.333] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   160.333] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   160.333] (II) Loader magic: 0x42f020
[   160.333] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   160.333]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   160.333]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   160.333]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   160.333]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   160.333] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:3e92:1025:1238 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa1000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   160.333] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   160.333] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   160.339] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   160.339]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0
[   160.339]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   160.340] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   160.340] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   160.340] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   160.340]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 2.99.917
[   160.340]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   160.340]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   160.340] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[   160.340] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[   160.340] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[   160.340] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[   160.340] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   160.340] (--) using VT number 9

[   160.423] (EE) No devices detected.
[   160.423] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   160.423] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   160.423] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[   160.423] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   160.423] (EE)
[   160.423] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## scottro (Jan 5, 2021)

Do you need it if you use drm-kmod? I feel as if I didn't bother with it last time, but my Intel laptop is running CURRENT.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 5, 2021)

Its optional because without setting the driver in an xorg config, xorg is using the modesetting driver.


----------



## vmclark (Jan 7, 2021)

After looking at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", there's a reference to wiki.x.org. Following that lead I found this info:


```
You get an error message like:

(EE) No devices detected.
Fatal server error:
no screens found
It is very likely that your xorg.conf file doesn't contain the correct driver(s) for the chipset(s) in your system or that your chipset isn't supported by any of the drivers.
You can check for the detected devices in the log file (in most cases /var/log/Xorg.0.log) by looking for lines like:
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV] rev 32, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xfe800000/22, 0xfec00000/20
In this example the active video device (the one with the *) is a Neomagic NM2200 video chip. In order to get this chipset to work you'd have to use the neomagic driver.
If you are using a distribution you should rerun its configuration tool. If there is no such tool, or if it keeps configuring your Xserver wrong you may want to try xorgcfg, the graphical tool shipped with Xorg. You can also let the server generate a config file: as root just run X -configure.
Please note: If you appear to use the correct driver and you still keep getting this message it is very likely that your chipset isn't supported (yet). In this case you may try the vesa driver or - if this doesn't work - the vga driver. However both are entirely unaccellerated.
```
 
Mine shows this but still same issue:
(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:3e92:1025:1238 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa1000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536

On archlinux, ghostbsd both have xorg working. Somethings amiss here and I can't find out what. I even download freebsd 11, and tried that. Same result.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 7, 2021)

vmclark said:


> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Intel Graphics"
> Driver "intel"
> ...



While looking at this..

Identifier should be `Card0`.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 7, 2021)

OP: are you loading the Intel video driver in /etc/rc.conf? 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```


----------



## vmclark (Jan 7, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> While looking at this..
> 
> Identifier should be `Card0`.


I do have "Card0". That other was a test.


----------



## vmclark (Jan 7, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> OP: are you loading the Intel video driver in /etc/rc.conf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this. It was auto installed:

```
hostname=""
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="i915kms"
dbus_enble="yes"
hald_enble="yes"
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 7, 2021)

Auto installed? Interesting, never had that happen. Not sure if the full path to the module has to be referenced. I had a PC with an onboard HD630 and it worked out of the box, but I see yours is a UHD, may be different.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

Modify the `kld_list` so it loads /boot/modules/i915kms.ko. Yours loads the old driver from /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko. The graphics/drm-kmod port/package installs /boot/modules/i915kms.ko.


----------



## vmclark (Jan 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Modify the `kld_list` so it loads /boot/modules/i915kms.ko. Yours loads the old driver from /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko. The graphics/drm-kmod port/package installs /boot/modules/i915kms.ko.


"/boot/modules" is empty. "/boot/kernel" is where the ko files are. I'm using version 11
ok, I reinstalled 12.1. add /boot/modules/i915kms.ko. Still same results.


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm running 12.1 and using the new intel driver from the module directory doesn't work as the system just goes black when it loads the drm module.

I believe this is going to be addressed when 12.1 goes EOL.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 24, 2021)

You can take a look at /var/log/messages if the driver was correctly loaded.


----------



## vmclark (May 16, 2021)

I never got X to work using version 12. I now have version 13. I will try again. I just found this install instructions. Will use that from Step 2 - 5, and see if I can get X to work.





						Installing a Desktop Environment on FreeBSD | FreeBSD Foundation
					

Updated: November 22, 2021 Step 1. Choosing Between Ports and Packages: FreeBSD offers two primary methods of downloading applications and system tools: packages and ports. Users will have to choose between the two collections when installing these tools. Packages are pre-compiled binary...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




_[Interesting note, is I was able to get GhostBSD to work. Its based on FreeBSD, so obviously it has X.]_


----------

